# Ty Lawson arrested on suspicion of DUI



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> @dempseypost: #Nuggets G Ty Lawson was arrested on suspicion of DUI in the early hours this morning. More details to come


...

:nonono:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The Nuggets need to get rid of this joker. They need to trade him ASAP.

I say they should trade him to the Pacers for Watson, Stucky and Copeland. That bolsters their bench and gets them away from Lawson.


----------

